# Baikal 153 mag extension??



## spar (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a baikal 153 and i absolutely love the gun, its built like a tank. but i am wanting a mag extesion for it when i snow goose hunt. i having a real hard time finding one and was wondering if anyone had any ideas. thanks


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Give Nordic Components a call. A buddy of mine had them build an extension for him on an uncommon gun a few springs back.


----------



## ksgoosehunter13 (Jan 19, 2012)

I bought mine from tac star. I bought the one for remington 870. It doesnt screw all the way down so i made a spacer for it and it works great. Hope this helps someone :beer:


----------

